# JVC HX-Z3R - No sound from speakers



## Stuu_xx (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi All,

Firstly, Ive had this home stereo for a few years now. But recently i was playing music, and the sound just stopped. The equalizer was still going, but no sound was coming from the speakers. So i put headphones in the socket and sound started playing again.

Ive checked all the speaker connections - which are all fine.

Does anyone have any idea what is wrong with it?

Thanks in advance.

Stuu


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Stuxx


When you remove the headphones from the jack does it still cut off sound to the speakers ?


----------



## Stuu_xx (Jul 13, 2012)

octaneman said:


> Hi Stuxx
> 
> 
> When you remove the headphones from the jack does it still cut off sound to the speakers ?



Hi octaneman,

Yes, sound cuts out as soon as the headphones are removed.

I would buy another one, but been looking for weeks and cannot find one for sale. (As you can tell I love this HiFi! The bass is amazing!)

Thanks

Stuu_xx


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The problem could be that a filter capacitor is blown on the primary audio output. If you are handy with tools and a DMM you can repair it.


----------

